

Chatterous Startup School live Chat - thingsilearned
http://www.chatterous.com/landing/ss08/

======
quadhome
Or by phone, text "CHTR JOIN ss08 ss08" to 41411

Or by email, "@join ss08" in body to ss08@chatterous.com.

Or by Jabber/Google Talk, add ss08@chatterous.com and send "@join ss08"

------
anewaccountname
Isn't DHH a speaker at startup school? I'd watch out, apparently his company
has some sort of imaginary patent on all chat clients.

------
arasakik
passcode: ss08

